
Edwin Brady – Idris 2: Type-Driven Development of Idris – Code Mesh LDN 18 - tpush
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOtKD7ml0NU
======
tpush
I'm really a fan of the type-driven development process Edwin shows of here.

Especially the part where it can generate the correct matrix transposition
logic as soon as it's been told that 'matrix' can only be used once. Very
impressive.

I really hope at least some of that catches the interest of mainstream
language designers/communities.

